# GT Continuum



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Anybody heard of this model?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

One of the 700D bikes, which makes it perfect for conversion to 650Bs (the difference in rim diameter is 3mm... some have even mounted up the NeoMoto 650B tires to the 700D rims and gotten a better fit than say, with the Velocity Blunts in 650B).


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

here's the 91 shot...you got a 90 or 91?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

that looks like the one..thanx GM...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

What's the bike with drops called GM - Tachyon? I want!


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd like that sexy beast for my AM commute.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Beautiful bike:


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Sure is and while a tad heavy they ride damn nice too.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*here's why I was askin'....*

...picked it up today.....The seller accepted my 'lowball" offer and I couldn't pass it by. It looks to be all original except for the tires (yeah, I know that will be the problem area  ) . Paint is nice and clean, RM20 rims, Suntour XCE drivetrain, Tange Infinity Double Butted tubing. Needs a chain, the seller shortened it to try singlespeed but the derailers still work fine. About the only problem is the rear wheel is out of true...I wonder if the two broken spokes could be the reason?

Now I gotta investigate all the 650/700b/700 threads to see what I gotta do


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Dude, I was with you on the Ibis Trials, but this.... no way.


-Schmitty-


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

I have an extra set of wheels for that thing. Suntour hubs and RM-20 rims. just looking to trade a something...


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Z-Man said:


> I have an extra set of wheels for that thing. Suntour hubs and RM-20 rims. just looking to trade a something...


well, that would be swell...two sets of wheels with no cool tires to put on em'


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Schmitty said:


> Dude, I was with you on the Ibis Trials, but this.... no way.
> 
> -Schmitty-


yeah...but then if it had drop bars, fatter tires, a real saddle and was a SS ???


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Well some smarty-pants should try to fit a 650b on one. I would but I have not bike to fit them on if I did. I heard rumors this works..


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hoov nicely landed piece for only $40. I have new old stock RM-17 700D 32H rims in silver. You need to get out the enviro cleaner and go after that thing with a toothbrush.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*what!!!!*




gm1230126 said:


> Hoov nicely landed piece for only $40. I have new old stock RM-17 700D 32H rims in silver. You need to get out the enviro cleaner and go after that thing with a toothbrush.


$40.00???? You're talking to da'HOOV  ......That woulda bought two of em :thumbsup:

and I wanted to show that at least on of my bikes was dirty...........OK,OK, I bought it that way


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

For $20 I approve.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I've got one of the 700D tandems and am currently running Pacenti 650B tires on the stock rims. They fit like a glove. 

I got it super cheap, I think the guy I got it from thought he was getting the better end of the deal because there are no 700D tire to be had. He didn't even bother to tell me that the wheel size was obsolete. (Which I already knew) I was already planning on a set of 650B wheels and just tried the 650Bs on the stock wheels just to see. Perfect fit. The only problem is the clearance on the rear u-brake is a little tight, doable, but tight.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

A quasi-moto or the new NeoMoto 2.1s would solve the rear brake clearance.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> A quasi-moto or the new NeoMoto 2.1s would solve the rear brake clearance.


I know, but I like the extra cushion. Besides, I don't plan on seeing enough mud on this bike that it will ever be a problem.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Classic Stan bike!

*V*intage *R*usty *C*rap


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

The first thing I would do is get a proper length chain before you break something


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Classic Stan bike!
> 
> Vintage Rusty Crap


Classic Fillet-brazer post!

Useless Ignorant Garbage


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Classic Fillet-brazer post!
> 
> Useless Ignorant Garbage


Stan and DeeEight. Who could ask for a more perfect couple!:lol:

I love it.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Classic Stan bike!
> 
> Vintage Rusty Crap


Yes - rusty bottle cage bolts and brake lever bolts really hinder good riding...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

cegrover said:


> Yes - rusty bottle cage bolts and brake lever bolts really hinder good riding...


"vintage rusty crap" can certainly be ridden. I don't think this one with the fully intact XCE gruppo will be a rider... I betcha this one's for the colleccion:


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I should have expected as much from him, he's been down on 700D ever since a guy on a tachyon seduced his mom.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> ever since a guy on a tachyon seduced his mom.


I don't know that seduced is the right "S" word


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Let's try and keep this thread from degenerating into a grade school slur-fest eh?

Maybe the VRC forum needs a stickied mud-slinging thread for the more excitable members to vent their personal animosity in?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> I should have expected as much from him, he's been down on 700D ever since a guy on a tachyon seduced his mom.


Now if it was a Tachyon this wouldn't be a classic Stan bike... That Tachyon looks kinda cool.

PS enjoyed the 5th grade mom joke! :lol:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Shayne said:


> I don't know that seduced is the right "S" word


:thumbsup: S word being snurfle. D8, do you have a link to the definition of "snurfle"?


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

da'Hoov: a naive honest question, what the hell do you do with all these bikes? Do you re-sell or have a collection or sorts?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

fat-tony said:


> da'Hoov: a naive honest question, what the hell do you do with all these bikes? Do you re-sell or have a collection or sorts?


Totally a fair question, and one he'll avoid, like the one about him _riding_ bikes. My guess is, this forum could be about Vintage Teddy Ruxpin dolls, and as long as there was drama and controversy to cause, Stan would be involved.

Most of this thread is about airing out dirty laundry..

... but that Continuum is a complete disaster. It begs the question.. _WHY?_. The $20 upfront + the $50 to make it rideable would be better spent on a geared bike path cruiser, which is likely what this will end up being (if it gets ridden at all).


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

another honest question: what's the weight on that continuum ? even the "nice" tachyon... what's the weight?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

ameybrook said:


> ... but that Continuum is a complete disaster. It begs the question.. _WHY?_. The $20 upfront + the $50 to make it rideable would be better spent on a geared bike path cruiser, which is likely what this will end up being (if it gets ridden at all).


it wasn't your $20 so why do you care?



colker1 said:


> another honest question: what's the weight on that continuum ? even the "nice" tachyon... what's the weight?


again - why do you care?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Shouldn't this thread be like in the 29'er forum?

Now, time to google Snurfle... 

Hmmm, should I image search it. 


Sometimes, I miss the same 15 talking about the top dozen........
Or was it the same dozen talking about the top 15....
Can't remember. 

I could go for a nice conversation about a fillet brazed Ritchey right now...


But instead, ........I'll settle for...... 

Stan, What do you do with all of those bikes. Are you filling a barn somewhere?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> it wasn't your $20 so why do you care?
> 
> again - why do you care?


huh? should i repeat? WHAT'S THE WEIGHT ON EACH OF THOSE MODELS?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*a little of both...*



fat-tony said:


> da'Hoov: a naive honest question, what the hell do you do with all these bikes? Do you re-sell or have a collection or sorts?


but lately too much buying and not enough selling.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

It's odd, I know why FB disses me, something about me not selling him something he wanted, childish but I consider the source..

but I'm not sure what I ever did to ameybrook, I guess that one's just the "sheep" syndrome.

and I didn't start this thread for that, So that's all from me about those two, back to bikes  I thought the Continuum would interest folks...it did.

colker1, I'll weigh it as soon as I get home.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*yup*



wv_bob said:


> The first thing I would do is get a proper length chain before you break something


it's on the to do list...


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*well...*



colker1 said:


> another honest question: what's the weight on that continuum ? even the "nice" tachyon... what's the weight?


it's no lightweight, just under 30 pounds as it sits....must be all the "rust"


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

da'HOOV said:


> but I'm not sure what I ever did to ameybrook, I guess that one's just the "sheep" syndrome.
> 
> .


FWIW Of course I dont have anything against you personally. I dont know you.

But you did sell me something for which I overpaid, and it ended up being crap. I was mad, but I'm over it.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

ameybrook said:


> FWIW Of course I dont have anything against you personally. I dont know you.
> 
> But you did sell me something for which I overpaid, and it ended up being crap. I was mad, but I'm over it.


that's a stretch...you were happy with the price, it had some very minor surface rust and I offered to take it back. You said all was cool and I thought we settled that long ago...I still have the emails if you would like to review them.

edit..I sent you copies of our communication....post them if you see fit.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> It's odd, I know why FB disses me, something about me not selling him something he wanted,


?? Was it a Continuum? 

I wish that was the reason. Perhaps I was a little harsh, but I thought you were proud of these bikes? To each his own. I quit caring long ago about the bike rack specials posted here. I think it's entertainting to see what you drag home.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

I'd love to go through your (Stan) collection of bikes and parts. With a lot of thought and elbow grease I could probably put together one hell of a ride. 

What's your favorite bike? The one you spent the most time building...contemplating every part...the one that turned out as close to perfect as it could? I'd love to see a pic. :thumbsup: and maybe a ride report.


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

da'HOOV said:


> but lately too much buying and not enough selling.


Okay, just wondering.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> it's no lightweight, just under 30 pounds as it sits....must be all the "rust"


Given the time period, a sub-30 pound Crmo framed hardtail with bigger wheels is damn good. My 1991 Rocky Mountain Stratos, in its aluminium framed glory with Deore DX was 28 pounds and change before I started upgrading it.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> :thumbsup: S word being snurfle. D8, do you have a link to the definition of "snurfle"?


Do you want the link for my definition to which MaryAnn (passion forum regular) wrote the so-called rules for.... or the urban dictionary definition which is a bit less involved (and I often wonder if the word got into the urban dictionary because of its usage on here and other places, and the definition on my webpage that's been there since about 1997, making the word go viral across the net).

mine... http://206.75.155.18/kmr/snurfle.html

urban dictionary... http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=snurfle

Incidently, I find it flattering that everyone ALWAYS uses that particular picture of me. I kinda miss those days, when I still had HAIR. Its only oh, ten years old.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Related to asking what stan does with all these bikes...unlike him, I rarely post my vintage buys on here... usually because I'm buying them specifically because I am planning to resell them, after I overhaul them. Sometimes the overhaul changes the parts significantly. For example, in january when it was still winter here, I bought an early 90s Asama Rockline Team mtb for $80. It had an Tange Prestige O.S. chromoly frame, rigid fork, a mixed 1992 Deore DX/XT group (DX brakes, hubs, crankset, XT derailleurs and RF+ shifters/levers), Araya RM-395 Team rims, the original high-end DiaCompe aheadset (the alloy cup model which back then was $150), and other similar parts. 

I planned to re-do it as a fast, fat-slicked commuter bike (we have 5 major colleges and universities here in ottawa, and its a government town, and major high-tech.... a LOT of people bike commute) because those have sold well before for a good profit. Well it took awhile to get around to the asama what with everything else I was building/selling this year, so it only got finished last weekend. The rims were cracking, the left shifter was sticky, and when I cleaned off the surface rust (it was a nickle-plated and hard chromed finish) a lot of the chrome plating came off also. All the XT and DX came off except for the crankset which got a rockring added. I built it a new wheelset, and upgraded it to 24 speeds, put on Tioga City Slicker 1.95s, bar-ends, and well now it looks and rides quite fast on pavement, and its posted up on several local forums. I put about $225 into it total to get it to sale point, and listed it for $400. Of course most folks offer less, but I still expect to be in the black when it sells. 

So far since march I've done about $10k in sales, out of my fabled basement and I have currently about $7k in bikes/frames posted for sale. I just shipped a NOS 2007 Salsa Las Cruces frameset out 3 hours ago to a guy in Hamilton as it happens. I don't know about Stan but I do this to make money and feed my own bike whore habit. My own personal fleet of bikes which only I ride currently stands at 8 mtb, 1 road, 1 cx... I have two loaner mtbs, and I still have several personal projects unstarted (beyond part collecting stage). Some are vintage, some are not. I personally turned down a Continuum locally a year or so ago, but am now wishing i'd bought it. I wouldn't mind a Tachyon frameset either because a dropbar 650B has some appeal to me. .


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Related to asking what stan does with all these bikes...unlike him, I rarely post my vintage buys on here... usually because I'm buying them specifically because I am planning to resell them, after I overhaul them. Sometimes the overhaul changes the parts significantly. For example, in january when it was still winter here, I bought an early 90s Asama Rockline Team mtb for $80. It had an Tange Prestige O.S. chromoly frame, rigid fork, a mixed 1992 Deore DX/XT group (DX brakes, hubs, crankset, XT derailleurs and RF+ shifters/levers), Araya RM-395 Team rims, the original high-end DiaCompe aheadset (the alloy cup model which back then was $150), and other similar parts.
> 
> I planned to re-do it as a fast, fat-slicked commuter bike (we have 5 major colleges and universities here in ottawa, and its a government town, and major high-tech.... a LOT of people bike commute) because those have sold well before for a good profit. Well it took awhile to get around to the asama what with everything else I was building/selling this year, so it only got finished last weekend. The rims were cracking, the left shifter was sticky, and when I cleaned off the surface rust (it was a nickle-plated and hard chromed finish) a lot of the chrome plating came off also. All the XT and DX came off except for the crankset which got a rockring added. I built it a new wheelset, and upgraded it to 24 speeds, put on Tioga City Slicker 1.95s, bar-ends, and well now it looks and rides quite fast on pavement, and its posted up on several local forums. I put about $225 into it total to get it to sale point, and listed it for $400. Of course most folks offer less, but I still expect to be in the black when it sells.
> 
> So far since march I've done about $10k in sales, out of my fabled basement and I have currently about $7k in bikes/frames posted for sale. I just shipped a NOS 2007 Salsa Las Cruces frameset out 3 hours ago to a guy in Hamilton as it happens. I don't know about Stan but I do this to make money and feed my own bike whore habit. My own personal fleet of bikes which only I ride currently stands at 8 mtb, 1 road, 1 cx... I have two loaner mtbs, and I still have several personal projects unstarted (beyond part collecting stage). Some are vintage, some are not. I personally turned down a Continuum locally a year or so ago, but am now wishing i'd bought it. I wouldn't mind a Tachyon frameset either because a dropbar 650B has some appeal to me. .


i could not live any longer w/out info from your personal life and business operation. thanks.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

colker1 said:


> i could not live any longer w/out info from your personal life and business operation. thanks.


I'm peeing myself here :lol:


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*picked up another one for parts...*

it was a freebie from CL because a chainstay was bent. It will serve nicely as a donor for the rear bent wheel, the short chain and whatever else is needed on the one I had.

I'm sure this just thrills the socks off a few of ewe...


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

baaaaaaa!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> Related to asking what stan does with all these bikes...unlike him, I rarely post my vintage buys on here... usually because I'm buying them specifically because I am planning to resell them, after I overhaul them. Sometimes the overhaul changes the parts significantly. For example, in january when it was still winter here, I bought an early 90s Asama Rockline Team mtb for $80. It had an Tange Prestige O.S. chromoly frame, rigid fork, a mixed 1992 Deore DX/XT group (DX brakes, hubs, crankset, XT derailleurs and RF+ shifters/levers), Araya RM-395 Team rims, the original high-end DiaCompe aheadset (the alloy cup model which back then was $150), and other similar parts.
> 
> I planned to re-do it as a fast, fat-slicked commuter bike (we have 5 major colleges and universities here in ottawa, and its a government town, and major high-tech.... a LOT of people bike commute) because those have sold well before for a good profit. Well it took awhile to get around to the asama what with everything else I was building/selling this year, so it only got finished last weekend. The rims were cracking, the left shifter was sticky, and when I cleaned off the surface rust (it was a nickle-plated and hard chromed finish) a lot of the chrome plating came off also. All the XT and DX came off except for the crankset which got a rockring added. I built it a new wheelset, and upgraded it to 24 speeds, put on Tioga City Slicker 1.95s, bar-ends, and well now it looks and rides quite fast on pavement, and its posted up on several local forums. I put about $225 into it total to get it to sale point, and listed it for $400. Of course most folks offer less, but I still expect to be in the black when it sells.
> 
> So far since march I've done about $10k in sales, out of my fabled basement and I have currently about $7k in bikes/frames posted for sale. I just shipped a NOS 2007 Salsa Las Cruces frameset out 3 hours ago to a guy in Hamilton as it happens. I don't know about Stan but I do this to make money and feed my own bike whore habit. My own personal fleet of bikes which only I ride currently stands at 8 mtb, 1 road, 1 cx... I have two loaner mtbs, and I still have several personal projects unstarted (beyond part collecting stage). Some are vintage, some are not. I personally turned down a Continuum locally a year or so ago, but am now wishing i'd bought it. I wouldn't mind a Tachyon frameset either because a dropbar 650B has some appeal to me. .


Sell me your fillet brazed Rocky.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Which one, I have three.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> Which one, I have three.


Any of them that is size 18. (or all three!)


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

then that's none of them.


----------



## jfpurch (Jul 9, 2021)

DeeEight said:


> One of the 700D bikes, which makes it perfect for conversion to 650Bs (the difference in rim diameter is 3mm... some have even mounted up the NeoMoto 650B tires to the 700D rims and gotten a better fit than say, with the Velocity Blunts in 650B).


Supposedly the actual difference is only 1mm, I mounted a 650b and it was perfect


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

jfpurch said:


> Supposedly the actual difference is only 1mm, I mounted a 650b and it was perfect


The difference in ERD is 3mm, the difference in radius is thus 1.5mm. 700D is 587mm and 650B is 584mm.


----------

